# high tech lights on a open tank : example



## PJAN (Feb 18, 2005)

Hello all,

I'm almost finished ( ehh, except for the aquascaping ...) with the technical stuff in ny new tank ( open, DIY amano style).

Some people might be interested in the lights I used and why  

An open tank requires a pendant. So far so good.
I investigated 3 styles of pendants and tried them at home (many tanks to my LFS roud: ) and I choose for a flat T5 pendant.

*Why did I choose for this pendant :*

1) MH or HQI 
- not dimmable
- every year new expensive bulbs
- shining in your eyes when sitting on the couch

2) round T5 pendant
- spread was not enough
- ineffective reflectors
- last T5 lamp was shining in the eyes when sitting on the couch

3) the flat T5 pendant 
- good spread
- no shining in the eyes
- very good reflectors

The shining-in-the-eye thing was a major point. I had for a while the round pendant working and it was truly annoying to look right in the bright T5 when sitting on a chair/couch.

The spread is also important to get enough light in front / back on the bottom.

Although Amana uses MH, I think he would haven choosen bright T5 pendants if they were available in his early years roud: 
They last longer en give more light than a normal MH.

The flat T5 has dimmable ballast and is controled by a light-computer.

They work with an electronic ballast ( EVG called here) wich have an extra option : dimmable via a wire 0 -10 V. 

10 Volt means 100% light and 0 Volt means 0 % light ofcourse.
The middle two lamps are seperated from the 2 x2 outside lamps.

The computer controls the output via so called " curves". You can choose for instance :

10.00 - 11.00 > 0% to 50% ( gaining light in say 20 minutes and stay there for the rest of remaining hour)
11.00 - 15.00 > 50 to 100%

15.00 - 19.00 > 100% tot 40%

19.00 - 23.00 > 40% to 5% 

23.00 - 23.30 > 5% to 0% (lights out)

( and choose another program for the other T5).

In my case : the T5's are paired. So 2 + 2 ( front and back) are connected and will dimm together. The 2 in the middle are dimmable seperately from the other 2 pair.

The cooling fans are cooling the "cold spot" at the T5 "ignition" point. You will gain about 20% more light compared to a normal T5-pendant.

Some pictures :










And here is the new pendant : 6 x 54 Watt , flat !! roud: 










Cooling fans ( noiseless ) on top for cooling the cold spot :










Every T5 has his own very effective reflector :










The computer controling the output ( 0 - 100% etc and timer) of the T5's :










Very bright light when 6 T5's are all on at 100% : hurting your eyes...










Situation at midday : 4 lights on at 50% (example here) :










And in the evening : nice lovely light : 










Results today : massive pearling at 100%, very good growth.

Gr. PJAN


----------



## Jason Baliban (Mar 3, 2005)

That is the coolest thing I have ever seen. Where can I get those?
jB


----------



## snowman (Mar 17, 2005)

PJAN

Once again you have created envy...bump on the where to get? Could the units you have available in Holland be used with a voltage convertor here in the US? I would think the bulbs are or would be the main problem to get once you have the fixture. I don't expect that the T-5 lights sold in Europe are the same wattage / voltage sold here?


----------



## Urkevitz (Jan 12, 2004)

Your whole setup is outstanding. Is your light made specifically for aquarium use or for horticulture? The amount of control of light intensity is unbelievable.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

snowman said:


> I would think the bulbs are or would be the main problem to get once you have the fixture. I don't expect that the T-5 lights sold in Europe are the same wattage / voltage sold here?


Over there is twice the voltage and a different frequency (50Hz) ... probably better to wait until something like this is offered over here. Even with a voltage converter / transformer it might not work.


----------



## hoffboy (Feb 20, 2005)

How do you keep fish in the tank with the water that close to the top? I know that's not a lighting question, but inquiring minds want to know. BTW, that fantastic pendant is screaming for a DIYer to step in. Anyone? Anyone?


----------



## Tino (Jan 9, 2005)

That is a thing of beauty!


----------



## PJAN (Feb 18, 2005)

hoffboy said:


> How do you keep fish in the tank with the water that close to the top? I know that's not a lighting question, but inquiring minds want to know. BTW, that fantastic pendant is screaming for a DIYer to step in. Anyone? Anyone?


It is not a problem. I noticed my fish are behaving different now the tank is open. They are curious and not sceared by me getting close to the tank. 
Begging for some food and so far they didn't jump out of the tank.

Also keep in mind that these T5's are working (via the ballast) on 600 V and 15000 Hz : The fish can't see that the lamps are "working". They also use these T5's in animal-farms : no stress caused by the lights.

_"Note : ballast are 220 V 50 Hz and making for the T5's 600 V 15000 Hz"_

*Light questions :*

1) lamps are made for aquariums. 
I did work already for 2 years with dimmable ballasts and the control is really unbeleivable : tuning the amount of light is very easy.

2) In Holland ( and Germany) you can buy these pendants and light-computers.
All developed for aquarium-use.
They work on 220 V and 50 Hz (ballast). But I cannot beleive there is not a dimmable ballast available in the USA.

Gr. PJAN


----------



## sawallace (Jan 24, 2005)

So, the fans cool the reflector, making the reflectors a heatsink? 

Can't wait to see your finished tank!


----------



## PJAN (Feb 18, 2005)

sawallace said:


> So, the fans cool the reflector, making the reflectors a heatsink?
> 
> Can't wait to see your finished tank!


No, the pendant is hollow inside and air is pushed through a small hole just above the "cold spot" of the T5 bulb and coming out.

In a week (??) or so I will start a new thread about this tank!

Gr. PJAN


----------



## jastormont (Apr 18, 2005)

These are very good light I have been told (and they would want to be for the cost!).

There web site: http://www.giesemann.de/en/giesemann/


----------



## Nolan W. (Feb 9, 2005)

Wow, that is bright. :icon_cool Very cool setup. Must have been $$$!!!


----------



## Marc (Oct 13, 2004)

PJAN- WOW Nice set up! I think you mentioned that you had this custom built? can you tell us the dimensions of the fixtures? also what kind of bulbs or temperature did you decide on getting?

Cant wait for your tank journal! I know you've been documenting the whole thing! roud:


----------



## PJAN (Feb 18, 2005)

Marc said:


> PJAN- WOW Nice set up! I think you mentioned that you had this custom built? can you tell us the dimensions of the fixtures? also what kind of bulbs or temperature did you decide on getting?
> 
> Cant wait for your tank journal! I know you've been documenting the whole thing! roud:


Hello Marc,
Yeah, I took pictures of the building of this new tank and equipment.
Will post soon and let you know !
I thought It was a good thing sharing some technique for people who are looking for pendants and perhaps give them some ideas.

Dimensions :
The lights :
- 6 x T5 lamps 54 Watt
- length of the pendant : 116 cm (~ 45 inch )
- width of the pendant : 32 cm ( ~ 12 inch)
- thickness of the pendant : 5 cm ( ~ 2 inch)

Lights :
ATI sun pro ( 4 x )
ATI lemon ( purple ?)

I don't know (yet) the Kelvin of these lamps. The Sun pro is hars white and somewhere between 6000 - 8000 ( more like 8000) kelvin. The 2 lemon are slight pink - purple and I use them normally as evening light ( dimmed ).

They came with the the pendant and I let them sit to see what's the effect on planth growth. I have 6500 and 3000 kelvin lamps ( the "old" T5's ) lying here in case I don't like these lamps from ATI.

Custom built :
Yep. You can say 
- how many lamps you want ( 2 , 4 , 6 or even 8 )
- dimmable of normal ballast type
- how they must be connected ( I choose the front and back connected together and the middle pair on it's own) etc.
- with or without dimm-computer

For a smaller tank you can choose for 2 lamps or 4 lamps. Also the length ( Watt) can be choosen. If hou have a longer tank, you can take 80 Watt per lamp e.g. , they are longer.

The costs : cheaper than Gieseman.

Gr. PJAN


----------



## ghostcarp (Feb 10, 2005)

PJAN Thank you for such detailed Topics, I look forward to your next tank thread. 

Nice one Matt roud:


----------



## jastormont (Apr 18, 2005)

Since I have seen your setup and these lights I am seriously looking at using a T5 solution for my new tank.

I would love some feed back on this as you will know more then me! 

I will have a 72"x24"x24" (I might go only 18" or 20" wide yet do not know) tank that will probably come with a glass top. I am going to get a Open top Hood if this makes sense that will only creat a wooden boarder around the top of the tank. As of this I could run a open top tank but I am not sure yet.

My plan is to have a lush green Discus planted tank!


----------



## scolley (Apr 4, 2004)

PJAN - those lights are soooo cool! roud: I gotta find out about the same dimmable ballasts for the US. Like you said, they've got to be available here somewhere. Then once we find them, the next step is to find someone that knows how to hook them up.

I'd like to put them in a TEK light. That would really solve the dilemma over wondering how many bulbs to get. If they are dimmable, the answer becomes - "more than you think you'll ever need, so you'll always have enough, while shutting off a bank, or dimming them means you'll never have too much!"

Thanks for posting this! roud:

PS - found an ineresting link  regarding some "gotchas" in using dimmable T5's, for anyone considering doing it themselves (like me!)


----------



## gnatster (Mar 12, 2004)

Advance has a dimmable line, Mark 7™ 0-10V dimming ballast.


----------



## Hypancistrus (Oct 28, 2004)

So they're not Giesemann then? What are they? Where did you get them?


----------



## Hypancistrus (Oct 28, 2004)

PJAN said:


> But I cannot beleive there is not a dimmable ballast available in the USA.


There is.

http://www.championlighting.com/e/e...ng.html?link=/Products/Controllers/solar.html


----------



## GTApuffgal (Feb 7, 2005)

*high tech lights on an open tank*

OMG Pjan - that is too sexy! 

My husband is slowly getting sucked into being slightly enthusiastic about this hobby of mine. Every now and then I show him a photo of something neat and usually, "Oh, that's nice honey." He saw that fixture and said, "We gotta get a bigger house..." 

As usual - thanks for sharing! And still tapping toe impatiently for new aquascape!!!


----------



## gnatster (Mar 12, 2004)

Hypancistrus said:


> There is.
> 
> http://www.championlighting.com/e/e...ng.html?link=/Products/Controllers/solar.html


IceCap has a forum on Reef Central where there are many many "discussions" on issues with that particular dimable ballast controller.


----------



## Laith (Jul 7, 2004)

Very nice! I want!

I especially like the light in the eyes issue. This is the reason that I haven't yet gotten this type of lighting on an open tank. I don't want to sit on the couch (slightly lower than the aquarium) and be blinded every time I look at the tank.

Who makes them?


----------



## PJAN (Feb 18, 2005)

jastormont said:


> Since I have seen your setup and these lights I am seriously looking at using a T5 solution for my new tank.
> 
> I would love some feed back on this as you will know more then me!
> 
> ...


A wooden baorder isn't necessary if the pendant doesn't shine into your eyes.
A T5 + good reflector will be very effective to get the light down to the bottom.
For a planted tank your size I would choose at least 3 x 80 Watt T5 with reflectors or maybe 4. The plants wil haven enough light en it is not a problem to grow Glosso on the bottom.

Gr.PJAN


----------



## PJAN (Feb 18, 2005)

Laith said:


> Very nice! I want!
> 
> I especially like the light in the eyes issue. This is the reason that I haven't yet gotten this type of lighting on an open tank. I don't want to sit on the couch (slightly lower than the aquarium) and be blinded every time I look at the tank.
> 
> Who makes them?


They are made by a local manufacturer called ATI. Available in Holland/Gemany.
"TEK" lights are a bit simular but I'm not sure as I didn't saw them close by.

The "light-in-the-eyes" issue is also for me an important thing. Although MH lamps give very nice light, the room, neighbours and street is also lightened :icon_bigg 
So a flat T5 pendant with good reflectors really pinpoint the light right down where it belongs : in your tank.



GTApuffgal said:


> OMG Pjan - that is too sexy!
> 
> My husband is slowly getting sucked into being slightly enthusiastic about this hobby of mine. Every now and then I show him a photo of something neat and usually, "Oh, that's nice honey." He saw that fixture and said, "We gotta get a bigger house..."
> 
> As usual - thanks for sharing! And still tapping toe impatiently for new aquascape!!!


Thx Kathy... :icon_redf 

Bigger house? Get rid of a big chair and you're done!
But this whole setup looks much better a if placed with enough free space around it. 

Aquascape : yeah, yeah. I am growing now some plants and waiting for some wood. I have all the time : there is no big competition going on the next months.

Gr. PJAN


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

PJAN said:


> They are made by a local manufacturer called ATI. Available in Holland/Gemany.
> "TEK" lights are a bit simular but I'm not sure as I didn't saw them close by.
> 
> The "light-in-the-eyes" issue is also for me an important thing. Although MH lamps give very nice light, the room, neighbours and street is also lightened :icon_bigg
> ...


Thanks for the great post PJAN!! Stunning fixture and tank!! Yes, we've got to find a dimmable computer source for the Tek lights here in the US. Maybe Sunlight Supply is already in R&D on it??

There is a bit of spill with my T5 Tek 4x54s unless the light is really low on the tank. But I'm thinking of constructing a small blind on a couple of hinges or possibly using velcro and to incorporate two LCD moon lights. I spotted some nice moonlights at Reefandmarine.com. FWIW, I think the 4x54 is marginally O.K. on my 90 gallon, but 6x54 would probably have been best, if one has the time for the extra dosing and trimming. On the other hand, I'm getting massive pearling with all four 54 watts running with plus 30ppm CO2. 
Thanks again. bob


----------



## PJAN (Feb 18, 2005)

Betowess said:


> Thanks for the great post PJAN!! Stunning fixture and tank!! Yes, we've got to find a dimmable computer source for the Tek lights here in the US. Maybe Sunlight Supply is already in R&D on it??
> 
> There is a bit of spill with my T5 Tek 4x54s unless the light is really low on the tank. But I'm thinking of constructing a small blind on a couple of hinges or possibly using velcro and to incorporate two LCD moon lights. I spotted some nice moonlights at Reefandmarine.com. FWIW, I think the 4x54 is marginally O.K. on my 90 gallon, but 6x54 would probably have been best, if one has the time for the extra dosing and trimming. On the other hand, I'm getting massive pearling with all four 54 watts running with plus 30ppm CO2.
> Thanks again. bob


Thanks for the compliments!

Yeah, I noticed the TEK-light has not very "deep" reflectors. My setup has deeper reflectors and the T5's are beaming real narrow. That's why I decided to have 6 x 54 Watt T5 to have a good spread.

I now work with only 4 x 54 Watt for the time because this tank is running for only two weeks or so and still in the maturing process. I tried 6 x 54 Watt ( at 100%....  ), but after a day I already got a haze in the water. UV standing by, but I decided it was better to take it slow and let things mature a bit.
Later I will go on with more light.

I think you will be fine with "only" 4 x 54Watt T5's. A big point is trimming and dosing. I already can throw away cuttings :icon_bigg . There's no point at finding out "how fast the plants can grow". _I my opinion there must a balance between healthy grow and trimming - light - dosing._

With the dimmable ballast and computer I kind of "stear" the growth rate with the amount of light giving during " peak hours". 
Peak hours are very important : enough light to keep the plants down and bushy. But not too long to avoid weekly trimming.

Some thoughts about T5 written down also in this thread by me :
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=15344&page=5&pp=15



Gr. PJAN


----------



## Hypancistrus (Oct 28, 2004)

gnatster said:


> IceCap has a forum on Reef Central where there are many many "discussions" on issues with that particular dimable ballast controller.


As it says on the page I linked there, you have to use it with an Icecap dimmable ballast. You actually have to call or e-mail to request the dimmable feature on the ballast. I believe it costs a bit extra.


----------



## scolley (Apr 4, 2004)

PJAN said:


> ...enough light to keep the plants down and bushy. But not too long to avoid weekly trimming


Wow! That concept in itself is enough to consider the dimmable lights - enough light to keep the plants low and bushy (not too leggy) but not turned up long enough to require a bunch of weekly trimming.

That sounds like planted tank nirvana to me! roud:


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

PJAN said:


> With the dimmable ballast and computer I kind of "stear" the growth rate with the amount of light giving during " peak hours".
> Peak hours are very important : enough light to keep the plants down and bushy. But not too long to avoid weekly trimming.
> Gr. PJAN


Yeah, I already had a GW outbreak, was kind of expecting it and ditched the DE Vortex route and popped for a 15 watt UV unit which now runs at night. My tank is only about 3 weeks old too. Thats great to think about the peak hours thing. I'm running about 7.5 hours on all four mid-day. We'll kind of. A couple of hours 4 x 54watt in the morning before a two hour siesta, then with all four in the afternoon with just two on for the last two hours. Plants are growing well. I might eliminate the siesta, but I like having the tank lit up at night when I get back. I also want to steer away from the major dosing trimming maintenance thing that high lights can give. 

I absolutely love that dimable feature. My next rig will incorporate that, if budget allows. bob


----------



## Laith (Jul 7, 2004)

PJAN said:


> They are made by a local manufacturer called ATI. Available in Holland/Gemany.
> ...


Do you have any contact details? or a website? did a google search but didn't come up with anything...

Thanks!


----------



## PJAN (Feb 18, 2005)

Laith said:


> Do you have any contact details? or a website? did a google search but didn't come up with anything...
> 
> Thanks!


No, the don't have a website anymore due to too much customers asking questions. It costed too much time, they said.

Sent me a pb and I can give you an address in Holland where to buy.

Gr. PJAN


----------



## Laith (Jul 7, 2004)

pb? what's that?


----------



## scolley (Apr 4, 2004)

Laith said:


> pb? what's that?


Probably meant "PM".


----------



## aspen (Apr 26, 2005)

i have installed lutron ballasts and controls, for larger installations using t8's (16 cct controller with 88 ballasts plus multiple (8?) incandescent circuits (potlights, accent lighting, track lighting etc), 2 full function remotes plus 2 additional 2 scene remotes at the doorways). the installation was later connected to the a/v computer software. 

they work very well, dimming capability is very good, and they will start very cleanly on the lowest setting, around 3%. i'm not sure if they have a small computer control like the one PJAN is using, but i would say check out www.lutron.com and browse. the 'tu-wire' system is the one i'm familiar with. ballasts are very easy to wire. the 24 hour hotline has some very knowledgable people working the phones. there are simply 2 wires, 1 black, 1 white from the control to the ballast, which wires exactly the same as an ordinary electronic ballast.

i have installed the GRAFIK Eye 4000 series and also the 2000 series. in the 2000 series, there is an upgrade to allow for dimming below 10%, i think down to 3%. there is a suffix on the part number to identfy the upgrade but cannot remember what it is. they'll be able to tell you. personally i doubt that you'd need this option on a tank, but hey, if you are going to spend the bucks why not have all the bells and whistles. to allow 6 lamps each on it's own zone, 7 wires are needed plus ground (6 dimmed hots, 1 neutral i ground) from the control to the tank hood. check to see if there are timers that can be connected or programmed into the 2000 series, not sure on that. i believe that there is a separate programmer required to allow for this. this stuff changes all the time.

the only thing i'd say is to ensure that the wiring from the control to the lights is well shielded and run apart from other electricity. things can be erratic if there is too much interference with other sources of electricity ime.

the instructions say you need to 'burn in' the lamps which if i remember means to run them continuously for 2 days to burn the phosphors to the inside of the lamps properly. not sure what the difference is, i just did what they said to do.

this stuff is still pretty expensive.

rick


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 5, 2003)

These are new dimmers coming out for commercial applications (prices might be more reasonable). Runs Metal Halide as well.
http://www.vb1000.com/index.php


----------



## scolley (Apr 4, 2004)

aspen said:


> i have installed lutron ballasts and controls...


Hey Rick, that's really cool! But it looks wicked expensive. It's all office/industrial pricing, right? Also, I looked for this, and could not find anything from Lutron that could support a 54W T5. Was I right in concluding they couldn't support that?



IUnknown said:


> These are new dimmers coming out..


Pls let us know pricing if you see it. I've always wanted an excuse to hook my aquarium systems up to my LAN!


----------



## aspen (Apr 26, 2005)

>>'But it looks wicked expensive. '

2 yrs ago it was 260.00 US for a rotary dimmer and a ballast. lamps, sockets, reflectors, wire etc etc all extra. just a wall type rotary dimmer and a ballast.

>>'...could not find anything from Lutron that could support a 54W T5.'

http://www.lutron.com/ballast/ballast_prod.asp?s=18000&t=18500

check through here and see esp the hi-lume (probably the expensive line) and the eco-10 line for dimming t-5HO's. these are the ballasts. cross the ballasts with specific controls. (you need to know which ballast you want, then select the suitable control for that specific ballast.)

i'd read all through the product guides to see what interests you, then call the lutron hotline. they'll be able to answer technical q's from people who know what they're looking for, but only your lutron salesman can give you pricing, probably a local electrical supplier carrying good lines. it is likely they'll hand you over to THEIR lutron salesman to talk turkey. not a lot of people are very well versed in the lutron line above simple wall type dimmers. none of this stuff is cheap, but i can attest to the quality. it is very clean dimming, and the product support is excellent.

rick


----------



## aspen (Apr 26, 2005)

remember you'll need to integrate a timer into this, therefore the wall controllers, wireless controls etc won't be effective for a fishtank. you'll pretty much need to use one of their mega bucks computer control units to be able to select timing controls through setting up scenes in the software. basically you use their software to select different scenes. it is way out of reach for the average fishtank owner.

rick


----------



## scolley (Apr 4, 2004)

aspen said:


> ...you'll pretty much need to use one of their mega bucks computer control units... way out of reach for the average fish tank owner.


Thanks for the feedback Rick. But for automated planted tank use (maybe I should have said that specifically before), it sound's like we are back into the "wickedly expensive" territory. Please let me know if I'm missing something here. Thanks.


----------



## PJAN (Feb 18, 2005)

scolley said:


> Thanks for the feedback Rick. But for automated planted tank use (maybe I should have said that specifically before), it sound's like we are back into the "wickedly expensive" territory. Please let me know if I'm missing something here. Thanks.


Hmmm, overhere price is about 200 US dollars for a lightcomputer.

Is that expensive?

Gr. PJAN


----------



## scolley (Apr 4, 2004)

Hey PJAN, I know you're on CET. Time for bed dude... but since you're up...

Everyone has a different tolerance for "expensive". And I might be willing to go $200 for a dimable solution.But what Aspen seems to be describing is $260 for a dimmable ballast and kit that then requires an additional investment of an unknown quantity that has to be added to it.

So in my case, where like you, I am planning on an "open tank", implying no retrofit kit to a wooden hood. I've got to by a light (with ballast) at X cost, then add $260 additional expense for a new dimmable ballast, then add an additional cost of Z for the computer control. If it only cost the $200 that it cost you, then after buying the lights and throwing away the perfectly good ballast that came with them, a dimmable capability cost an additional $460. That's a lot to have dimmable lights for me.


----------



## PJAN (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Scolly,

Yeah, I it's easy for me perhaps to buy such gadgets :icon_roll 
People here buy often pendant with dimmable ballasts (80 dollors more or so) and save money to buy later a lightcomputer.

But there are DIY-dimmers but you have to know a lott about electronics.

Bedtime now!

Gr. PJAN


----------



## aspen (Apr 26, 2005)

>>'Hmmm, overhere price is about 200 US dollars for a lightcomputer.'

no where NEAR the numbers i was thinking.

rick


----------



## Lorenceo (Jan 29, 2004)

Pjan, how much did you pay for those?
My electricity is 220v and 50Hz... hint hint...


----------



## Leroy (May 5, 2005)

HI PJAN, may I ask what is the size of your tank?


----------



## PJAN (Feb 18, 2005)

Leroy said:


> HI PJAN, may I ask what is the size of your tank?


the size of the tank is :

120 x 60 x 50 cm ( length width height) - 360 liters

or in inches :

48 x 24 x 20 ( length width height) inch - 90 Gallons

The tanks isn't that heigh and with the stand (70 cm/ 28 inch), the total height is about 120 cm or 48 inch. I did this on purpose so I can do easy maintenance just by standing close to the tank.

Gr. PJAN

( the rest of the questions are answered by PM, in case anyone wondered )


----------



## Leroy (May 5, 2005)

Thanks. I just wanna have a guage of how high should we hang the T5 light above water level for optimum result.


----------



## PJAN (Feb 18, 2005)

Leroy said:


> Thanks. I just wanna have a guage of how high should we hang the T5 light above water level for optimum result.


It depends of you personal taste. My pendant is normally hanging 20 cm / 8 inch above the water surface so I can watch the tank from above.

Also my pendant has a very narrow beam and the spread is not much. Hanging the pendant at 8 inches high, gives enough spread to the front/back on the bottom.

Gr. PJAN


----------



## sawallace (Jan 24, 2005)

Off topic: When will we see updates of your tank PJAN?


----------



## jastormont (Apr 18, 2005)

Yea PJAN I would love to see some update pictures of your Tank.


----------



## PJAN (Feb 18, 2005)

Mmmm,

Let's give you a totall view of the tank first.... See the pendant hanging??

Experience : 
- The HC ( foreground plant ) had to adjust to the high light levels. It was burned when planted :icon_conf 

- I had Mayaca fluviatilis growing : had troubles with the high light. Getting pale half-way the tank. No shortage of any nutrient, just too much light.

The pendant has 6 x 54 Watt (= 324 Watt totall) at 90 Gallons. So it is 3,6 W/G. But with the very effective reflectors and cooling by fans, I gain approx 40% - 60% extra. In reality it's more like 5-6 W/G :icon_roll 

I hanged the pendant a little higher and dimmed the lights to 80%. 

Here's a picture... ( more coming soon) :










Gr. PJAN


----------



## jastormont (Apr 18, 2005)

PJAN it is looking very nice.

You should be very proud of this I can't wait for more pics. 

You have given me the bug to go with T5 lights for my new 6x2x2 foot tank.


----------



## scolley (Apr 4, 2004)

jastormont said:


> You should be very proud of this I can't wait for more pics.


Me too. Especially pics using that fancy dimmer! roud:


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 5, 2003)

Ahh, my dream tank. It hurts to look at it, its soo nice.


----------



## jastormont (Apr 18, 2005)

I thought I would try and get this thread going again to ask Pjan for some updates. 

The tank was looking pritty speacial I thought and I was wondering how the light system is going as well?


----------



## riverrat (Jul 14, 2005)

Try here.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/photo-album/19631-tank-aga.html


----------



## jastormont (Apr 18, 2005)

riverrat said:


> Try here.
> 
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/photo-album/19631-tank-aga.html


Thanks for that!


----------

